# Same Leopard tort-- poop pictures, 1st poop in 5 days



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

And now she is finally drinking on her own. She has been eating great. Still tucks leg in. normally her poop is solid, but now its all liquidy. Yesterday she wasnt drinking when i would soak her, so I would use a stringe to put water in her mouth when she would eat grass.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2010)

ew-w-w-w-!


----------



## Shelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure we needed 6 pictures of that.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 22, 2010)

Well that's good news!



Shelly said:


> Not sure we needed 6 pictures of that.



haha that made me laugh out loud


----------



## terracolson (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you put on gloves and check for any rocks or stones? did you strain it?

I would feed her stuff to make it watery, i would want soft stool till that blockage passes....


----------

